# typaldos fleet



## bluefish (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking the Hellas or Athinai photos, i'm interested to know the complete list of the greek Typaldos passenger liners and small passenger vessels.
Thanks.


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

Seems as if they gained notoriety with this one...
1966 "Heraklion" December 12 - Typaldos Line's, "Heraklion," a Greek Islands ferry, is on its overnight run when rough seas jar a trailer truck loose and into a bow door, allowing water to come flooding in. All that remained when the rescue ships arrived was floating debris. Some passengers were later found clinging to rocks at a nearby island. 

Another one.. Taroona: built Alexander Stephen & Sons of Glasgow for Tasmanian Steamers Pty Ltd, Sold to the Typaldos Brothers Steam Ship Company, Athens, (1959?) was renamed Hellas, and survived in the Mediterranean and in Greek waters until the early 1990s.

Here is a page worth visiting for some sort of indication of their fleet
http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/typ.htm


----------



## lurline (Jan 8, 2007)

hi bluefish
i search the same!!!!!
have you any pictures for me??
or a shiplist ??


----------



## bluefish (Jan 24, 2006)

hi lurline
I have a partial list:
ss Athinai and ss Acropolis, ex US liners of Grace Line
ss Hellas
ms Rodos and ms Mykonos,ex US Navy seaplane tenders
ss Mediterranean , ss Aegeon ss Angelika ex CPR ships
ss Lemnos ex corvette
ss Atlantica, ex french Colombie


----------



## lurline (Jan 8, 2007)

great bluefish
go to http://www.merchant-navy.net/ship.html
and you can see a wunderfull picture from the acropolis


----------

